# Ushaw College, Durham. March 2010.



## Vintage (Mar 29, 2010)

It was second time lucky visiting this place. Went both times with Sgt Pepper. The first time was a fleeting visit but we couldn't find a way in, The snow hindering us somewhat. After scouting for the entrance on the web, We went back and managed to get in. It was somewhat fun getting in, i must add 

Anyways i know it's been done but here's some history...

Ushaw College Formally known as St Cuthbert's College in Ushaw (Near Durham) is a Roman Catholic college. Part of the Roman Catholic seminary it was founded in Douai in France 18 before moving to Ushaw Moor in 1808.

The main college buildings are grade II listed with the College Chapel grade II* and the chapel of St Michael being grade I. The Refectory was designed and built by Pugin, as was the original chapel before being dismantled and replaced. The original college buildings were designed by James Taylor.

Anyway onto the pics

1.



2.



3.



4.



5.



6.



7.



8.



9.




Can't beat that view in the last photo


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice pics mate, your doin a lot better than I did with that camera lol.

Wonder who that person is at the far end in photo 3?  

I like photo 5 the best, really captured it well there


----------



## Winch It In (Mar 29, 2010)

Great photo's, I must say, it's nice to see the stained glass mostly intact.
Well done Lads...


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 29, 2010)

its a nice part of ther world you can see why its out there if you visit


----------



## daddybear (Mar 30, 2010)

i live about a mile along the road from the college and used to go there for my y.t.s scheme in the late eighties its good to see its in reasonable condition still.there is talk locally of it being made in to a hotel and yes the views all around are fantastic i guess i take them for granted when i see them daily on my way to work or walking my dog.nice work thanks for posting


----------

